# Sticky  6th Annual CruzeTalk Lordstown Meet & Tour 2018



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

_*6th Annual CruzeTalk Lordstown Meet & Tour 2018

*_​
_*Subscribe for Updates!!!*_
If you are interested in attending the Lordstown meet, I strongly recommend that you subscribe to this thread and all relevant threads to receive notifications for updates. To subscribe, click on "Thread Tools" at the top of the page, then "Subscribe to this Thread." Click for screenshot. 

Join the Telegram channel for instant announcements and discussion during the Lordstown meet!!! You may need to download the Telegram app on your phone. 


https://t.me/CTLT2018

I recommend joining our facebook event to engage in additional discussions. GM News details can be found in the image attached to this post. 

_*Date and Time*_
Arrival Meet-up: May 24th, 2017
Lordstown Tour: May 25th, 2017
Group Activities: May 26th, 2017

_*Location
*_Warren, OH at the General Motors Lordstown Assembly Plant


_*Age Limit*_
Age limit to enter the plant will be at least *10 *years old. 


*What to Bring*


Money for Food the night before the meet, the night of the meet, and if you are staying, the night after the meet
Cash for tolls. Some of the driving to the plant will likely be on the turnpike, so bring some extra cash for that.
Money for a car wash. It's a car meet; you'll want those bugs off your front end and your car looking presentable.
Comfortable, flat-bottomed, closed-toed shoes.
A printed map from the hotel to the Lordstown plant, a GPS, or a GPS-enabled smartphone.
My phone number in your phone. I will send this out in a mass e-mail before the meet.
Cash for food vendors at the auto show.


_*Planned Attendees from CruzeTalk Facebook: 69*_
_*Planned Attendees from CruzeTalk.com: 6
*_*Total Attendees: 75*

CT MemberPlus*XtremeRevolution*Blasirl1BrandoFisher117mechguy7812012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE196zed28's + 1


_*Hotel Accommodations*_
Many of us will be staying at Motel 6 Youngstown. Get 10% off with corporate code 542764 


_*Rules and Disclaimers*_
Since there are more people going than there were last year, this section has become necessary. Consider this the "fine print." This will probably not apply to anyone, but I'm including it to cover my ass. 




We are adults, so at the meet, act like an adult. This wasn't a problem last year, but I feel that it is worth mentioning. Do not pick a fight with someone, do not pull a stupid stunt that gets you and/or someone else in trouble, etc. Use some sense and it will be an awesome meet.
The CruzeTalk staff reserves the right to remove you from the list. Since we will likely have a limited number of slots due to tour size limitations (we split up the group in two last time even), do not be that guy who shows up uninvited. If you are banned from CruzeTalk, you aren't getting a slot. If were banned or received an infraction in the last 3 months, you may not be given a slot. I don't expect this to be a problem, but it is worth mentioning nonetheless.
When we travel from the hotel to the plant and anywhere else we go as a group, please don't be "that guy" who gets himself lost by going the wrong way. Do not try to race on the highway, do not get "out of formation" unless you are a designated photographer. I'm not trying to be a hard ass here, but with a group of 40 cars, it will all be a lot easier if we all stick together, and the pictures and videos will turn out a lot better if we all stick to the same formation. While traveling, we will have our hazard lights on so we know where we are. We will designate one driver up front and one driver in the back, who will be communicating to make sure we have everyone together.
Slots are first come, first serve. You will be required to respond to roll calls in a timely fashion to keep your slot. Due to the high interest in this meet, we will most likely not have any reserve slots available


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

_*Schedule of Events & Extra Activities*_​


Planned schedule as it pertains to the Lordstown plant and sponsoring UAW 1112 (we will have other activities on our own afterward) is as follows:


*Thursday *- Members arriving
8:00 PM: Dinner at Ice House Inn - 5516 W Webb Rd, Austintown, OH 44515


*Friday - *Lordstown Tour
- *SAFETY NOTICE: Closed toes shoes are required. All other protective equipment will be provided. No children under the age of 10. Tour lasts 45 minutes and consists of walking in plant where the warm weather affects inside temperatures. People with heart and respiratory problems should use caution. *

7:00 AM: Arrive at Ice House Inn - 5516 W Webb Rd, Austintown, OH 44515
7:00-7:30 AM: Name tags, meet & greet
7:30 AM: Depart from Ice House Inn
8:00 AM: Arrival at Lordstown Assembly Plant

...TBD...

?:??: Hang out at Lordstown Parks Department park (6001 Tod Ave SW, Warren, OH 44481) after tours. 

5:00 PM : Dinner at: Suzie's Dogs and Drafts, 1393 Boardman-Canfield Rd, Boardman, OH 44512
6:30 PM: Drag racing at Quaker City Motorsports Park, 10225 W South Range Rd, Salem, OH 44460


*Saturday
*9:30 AM: Shooting range day at A&A Shooting Club, 12006 Fenstermaker Rd, Garrettsville, OH 44231
2:00 PM: Ohio Cruzes Akron 2018 Meet
Evening: Superfly Akron car Meet


*Other Available Events*
- Drag Racing (Home - Quaker City Motorsports Park)
- Drive-In Theater
- Bowling (Champion Lanes, 200 Cleveland Ave W, Warren, OH 44483)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

_*Volunteers Needed*_​
This post will keep track of links to other events, in addition to points of contact. 

I have volunteers for the following:

- Contact the GM social media team and see if any of them would like to come out for this event. 
- Need someone to set up that group chat app again like last year
- Need someone to put together administrative items: clipboard, pen, name badges (blank ones we can fill out)
- Need someone to call Suzie's Dogs and Drafts in Boardman to see if they can accommodate a group of about 40 people on Friday. 
- Need one more convoy leader (I'd prefer this be someone that was there last year)
- Need someone to bring a long string that we can stretch across to to line up cars evenly for photos. Figure a good 50-60 cars will need lining up so calculate length accordingly. 
- Call the local Police Department to arrange for police escort to the plants on both days, during the specified times. We will be going from the Ice House Inn to the plant. 
- Call Ice House Inn to courteously ask for permission to use their parking lot on the two mornings listed in the post above. 


I still need volunteers for the following:

- Need more photographers with decent cameras
- Need two people to direct traffic when lining up cars for photos (need one more!)
- Call local news media crews to tell them where we will be if they want to come out an interview people. 


Let me know if you want to do any of these things. 


*Meet Organizer*: XtremeRevolution, 
*Convoy Leaders*: jblackburn
*Photographers*: jblackburn


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Respond to this thread stating if you are *planning on attending*. I know many people are interested, but I don't want to put people down who may not actually show up. If you know you'll probably not make it or are not sure if you can take the day off, please make plans ahead of time. If you are coming, reply to this thread including who else will be accompanying you.

You don't need to pay or register to go, but I do need to know who is going so I can give the folks at Lordstown an idea of how many people to expect. If you already signed up to go on the Facebook group, don't sign up here; I only need to account for people in one place.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ohhh, that's the weekend after Hamvention. Hmmmm.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This one will be a blast. We have a local car meet on Saturday in the afternoon, and Superfly in the evening. We went to Superfly last year as a last minute plan and it was incredible. https://www.superflyakron.com/


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Me +1

We are willing to assist - crappy camera, but my arms work:th_salute:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm in!

I'll likely be leaving Saturday morning for Michigan, then back to VA on Monday.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in as of now (subject to change based on workload).


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I’ll be in + 1


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What would be cool is if everyone had name badges with their screen name and avatar.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> What would be cool is if everyone had name badges with their screen name and avatar.


I have the few names on the forum that are coming and have already set up the template. If anyone who is for sure coming, let me know. I will see what I can do.

This is what it looks like so far:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm assuming the dates in the first post should say 2018 instead of 2017?

This is the same weekend we are driving out to Chicago to visit my wife's grandparents (both sides).


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> ​
> 
> We are adults, so at the meet, act like an adult. This wasn't a problem last year, but I feel that it is worth mentioning. Do not pick a fight with someone, do not pull a stupid stunt that gets you and/or someone else in trouble, etc. Use some sense and it will be an awesome meet.
> The CruzeTalk staff reserves the right to remove you from the list. Since we will likely have a limited number of slots due to tour size limitations (we split up the group in two last time even), do not be that guy who shows up uninvited. If you are banned from CruzeTalk, you aren't getting a slot. If were banned or received an infraction in the last 3 months, you may not be given a slot. I don't expect this to be a problem, but it is worth mentioning nonetheless.
> ...


 These are pretty strict rules. May I suggest # 3 is Illegal in Ohio and most of the United States, be advised!


[h=3]OHIO[/h]Hazard light use is not permitted while driving except when a hazardous condition is present
Hazard Light Use - AAA Digest of Motor Laws


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Are Mexican Cruzes invited or would I have to bring her sedan?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

JDH said:


> Are Mexican Cruzes invited or would I have to bring her sedan?


Last year Mexican 
members were asked not to bring their cars as the Lordstown people don't like them


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Last year Mexican
> members were asked not to bring their cars as the Lordstown people don't like them



That is why I asked. Guess IF i get to go it will be in her sedan and my hatch will have to stay home.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll be there with the hubby also. We also will be sure to bring that 2012 Pretty Light Blue Cruze!!!! :go:


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

As much as I would like to join the meet this year, I am going to have to pass. The original plan was to bring my wife. Due to the meet being on the Holiday weekend, she can't take the days off (Thursday and Friday). Maybe scheduling will work out better next year.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JDH said:


> Are Mexican Cruzes invited or would I have to bring her sedan?


You can still bring the hatch, just catch a ride to the plant for the tour and back to your hatch. Just a thought.:2cents:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> You can still bring the hatch, just catch a ride to the plant for the tour and back to your hatch. Just a thought.:2cents:


If the plant wants to blame the owner for a decision GM made, that's pretty **** petty.


----------



## 96zed28 (Sep 8, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> I have the few names on the forum that are coming and have already set up the template. If anyone who is for sure coming, let me know. I will see what I can do.
> 
> This is what it looks like so far:
> 
> View attachment 261898


Count me in too! 

Cheers

Colin Spencer +1


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> If the plant wants to blame the owner for a decision GM made, that's pretty **** petty.


Well, I get it though. The union assumes the general population would support them and buy American. They just don't want you to flaunt what you got in their faces, thats all. 

Where in the Chicago area? I live just north of Chicago.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

96zed28 said:


> Count me in too!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Colin Spencer +1


I'll add you when I get back to that computer. I forgot to email the file to myself.


*EDIT: * Added


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Where in the Chicago area? I live just north of Chicago.


We'll be out in the Geneva area one day, and then in Chicago, a couple blocks away from Midway, the second day.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Well, guys/gals...was gonna ask if it was too late to add my name to the list to attend, but per my post in another thread, the ole girl is soon to be headed to the shop. :cussing:
Sounds like a great weekend of events. Look forward to being able to attend in the future.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> We'll be out in the Geneva area one day, and then in Chicago, a couple blocks away from Midway, the second day.


I live about the same distance from Chicago only north. I think you will be in @XtremeRevolutions neck of the woods though if you were thinking about purchasing any of his wares.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Well, guys/gals...was gonna ask if it was too late to add my name to the list to attend, but per my post in another thread, the ole girl is soon to be headed to the shop. :cussing:
> Sounds like a great weekend of events. Look forward to being able to attend in the future.



Borrow the wifes /girlfriends car, they won't miss it - or maybe just break down and bring them with.:smileystooges:


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Well Crap, Two people resigned yesterday. We are already short handed. My extended Memorial day just got cut short. I guess it is a good thing I didn't confirm already. May be next year.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Borrow the wifes /girlfriends car, they won't miss it - or maybe just break down and bring them with.<img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/smileystooges.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smileystooges" class="inlineimg" />


Well, wife doesn't get the day off, so her car will be at her office. She has to be there Fri to get paid for the holiday on Mon. If not for that, she would be coming along.
Appreciate the the help, but unless the car is not in shop, I am out. Sorry.


----------



## cmarshall (May 22, 2017)

110% going, it's only 20min away. 

If you still need people with cameras, I can bring my DSLR
Also can contact the local TV stations and newspapers if that's still needed


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm going!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cmarshall said:


> 110% going, it's only 20min away.
> 
> If you still need people with cameras, I can bring my DSLR
> Also can contact the local TV stations and newspapers if that's still needed


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Add an Avatar and I'll include you in the name tag thing


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cmarshall said:


> 110% going, it's only 20min away.
> 
> If you still need people with cameras, I can bring my DSLR
> Also can contact the local TV stations and newspapers if that's still needed


Yes, please contact them, and do bring your camera!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> As much as I would like to join the meet this year, I am going to have to pass. The original plan was to bring my wife. Due to the meet being on the Holiday weekend, she can't take the days off (Thursday and Friday). Maybe scheduling will work out better next year.


Also just found out I have to cover for two co workers on the 25th.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks like I will be a +3. Kids get out of school that week.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

I'll bring a couple of extra handheld radios - they came in handy last year on the way to superfly helping keep the (large) group together.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

FYI, if anyone wants any AMSOIL products at Lordstown, shoot me a PM. I'll get you dealer cost plus tax as I'll be making a run to the Chicago distribution center the morning before I leave.


----------



## GEN2bluRS (May 16, 2018)

HI,
I will be attending the 2018 Cruze Tour 
I will b joining you at the ICEHOUSE on the 25th for ID's and the Lordstown tour.
GEN2buRS
S.J. Orlando
in Ohio


----------



## pretomadlee (Oct 9, 2017)

I will be there.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

GEN2bluRS said:


> HI,
> I will be attending the 2018 Cruze Tour
> I will b joining you at the ICEHOUSE on the 25th for ID's and the Lordstown tour.
> GEN2buRS
> ...





pretomadlee said:


> I will be there.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome: to both of you.

Add an avatar to your profile.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have so far on my list:

XtremeRevolution
jblackburn
Brandofisher117
ChevyGuy
Patman
Merc6
AutumnCruzeRS
Chevy_Country
anthonysmith93
BrightParrot
mechguy78
1kulsol
LiveTrash
quailallstar 
2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE 
96zed28
GEN2bluRS
Pretomadlee
cmarshall

If I missed you let me know.


----------



## cmarshall (May 22, 2017)

You missed my name! :wave:




Blasirl said:


> I have so far on my list:
> 
> XtremeRevolution
> jblackburn
> ...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cmarshall said:


> You missed my name! :wave:


One of those days - You were on the list, just forgot to put it on the post.:banghead:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

GEN2bluRS said:


> HI,
> I will be attending the 2018 Cruze Tour
> I will b joining you at the ICEHOUSE on the 25th for ID's and the Lordstown tour.
> GEN2buRS
> ...





pretomadlee said:


> I will be there.


Last chance - add an avatar to your profile so I can print it. Tomorrow (Sunday) is it.


----------



## 96zed28 (Sep 8, 2014)

BrightParrot said:


> I'll bring a couple of extra handheld radios - they came in handy last year on the way to superfly helping keep the (large) group together.


Good idea, I have a couple as well that I will bring!!


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

96zed28 said:


> Good idea, I have a couple as well that I will bring!!


Last year we used GMRS Channel 7 with no code - I'll be monitoring that throughout the whole event. So if anyone has those "bubblepack" family radios, set them on channel 7, but turn off the privacy code... otherwise, we'll hear you, you won't hear us.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

GEN2bluRS said:


> HI,
> I will be attending the 2018 Cruze Tour
> I will b joining you at the ICEHOUSE on the 25th for ID's and the Lordstown tour.
> GEN2buRS
> ...


Welcome to the group and to your first homecoming! You'll have a great time! J


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Put me down for Thursday dinner and Friday tour. I'll play the rest by ear. I'm traveling right now, so email is the best way to get ahold of me. I'm not sure what I'm driving yet. I pick up my rental tomorrow.


----------



## jtown201030 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey guys im gonna miss this years meet. A tornado hit our home in February and its been crazy ever since trying to get a new place. Cruze was ok tho lol i had it at work. Hopefully i can make it next year


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

FlintCruze is going.



Blasirl said:


> I have so far on my list:
> 
> XtremeRevolution
> jblackburn
> ...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm not sure what I'm driving yet. I pick up my rental tomorrow.


Bah. I ended up with a Hyundai. Capable transportation, but really a step down from my LTZ. It doesn't even have cruse control. 

Well, if I can get a ride with someone to the factory, that would free me up to play cameraman.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Sounds interesting! I would love to go, but I'm just now learning about this as I am new to the Cruze members. I would love to go next year if this happens again. Besides, my "project" isn't drive-able yet and my son will turn 10 in March, so next year sounds great to me!

Hope you guys have an awesome time!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FlintCruze said:


> FlintCruze is going.


Print this and I will bring an extra holder. I have no access to a printer anymore before coming. I tried to upload a doc file with the correct sizing, but still cannot do that. You can resize the pic yourself. The text should be 24 point. Just make sure it fits on a business card or less.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomorrow is the last day to get an AMSOIL order in for Lordstown! As of now I'm bringing ~5 cases of oil with me. If you're tight on cash, our OE 5W-30 is pretty cheap by the case and good for the full OEM interval. 

We have oils for everything, ATVs/UTVs, Motorcycles, guns, compressors, air tools, lawn equipment, boats, you name it. This the best deal I ever give out on AMSOIL products.


----------



## 1kulsol (Sep 9, 2017)

I'll be leaving at 0400 CST:yahoo: Wednesday morning .. will stop at Mason OH for the night (LaQuinta) and then drive in to the Motel 6 on Thursday


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Bah. I ended up with a Hyundai. Capable transportation, but really a step down from my LTZ. It doesn't even have cruse control.
> 
> Well, if I can get a ride with someone to the factory, that would free me up to play cameraman.



We have long legs and a back seat if your interested.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> We have long legs and a back seat if your interested.


I'll keep that in mind. I'm 6', so I may have to sit a bit sideways.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Bah. I ended up with a Hyundai. Capable transportation, but really a step down from my LTZ. It doesn't even have cruse control.
> 
> Well, if I can get a ride with someone to the factory, that would free me up to play cameraman.


I'll have a front seat available if you want...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Change in the schedule!!! We will be leaving Ice House Inn to convoy to the Lordstown Assembly Plant at 7:30, NOT 8:00. Be there BY 7:30!!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Join the Telegram channel for instant announcements and discussion during the Lordstown meet!!! You may need to download the Telegram app on your phone. 

https://t.me/CTLT2018


----------



## cmarshall (May 22, 2017)

Update, I have contacted all of our local news media in the Youngstown area. The TV stations have been notified and they will try to have someone come out. The local Newspapers have also been contacted, but I was only able to leave a message. I can't wait to see everyone Friday!

Second update, as soon as I made this post the Tribune Chronicle newspaper called me back and apparently they got a report from UAW 1112 saying that we would be meeting at the UAW parking lot and going over to the plant. I sent them over our full event list to correct this. They told me they have someone out there around 9am-10am.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

late but you can put me down. Looks like ill try and catch you all around Suzie Dogs.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Be safe cruzing to Lordstown in all your Cruzenmobiles and poser Cruzenmobiles, smurfs and smurfettes!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Wish I could be there...Enjoy all, and get some good pix!


----------



## 1kulsol (Sep 9, 2017)

made it to Motel 6 … 1125 miles from Baton Rouge … anyone else here????


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

BrightParrot said:


> I'll have a front seat available if you want...


Oh, hey, I didn't realize that was you with the offer during the dinner. Yeah, I'd like to take you up on that. My plan is to be in the hotel parking lot at 6:30 or so. If I miss you there, I can get a ride with Blasirl to the Inn. I'd rather not leave my car there during the factory tour run. 

Besides, it will give me a chance to see how you've got your rig installed. I still haven't put mine in.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Oh, hey, I didn't realize that was you with the offer during the dinner. Yeah, I'd like to take you up on that. My plan is to be in the hotel parking lot at 6:30 or so. If I miss you there, I can get a ride with Blasirl to the Inn. I'd rather not leave my car there during the factory tour run.
> 
> Besides, it will give me a chance to see how you've got your rig installed. I still haven't put mine in.


Which hotel are you at? I am at the Hampton Inn - I'll probably head over to the Inn at 6:30-6:45... So you can either meet me in my lobby or I'll meet you at the Inn.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

BrightParrot said:


> Which hotel are you at?


I'm in the Motel 6, so I'll see you at the Inn.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Wish I could be there...Enjoy all, and get some good pix!


Here's a couple for now...


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> View attachment 263090


Sweet!

Hey, this your ride? Those are the rims I have been looking for!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Hey, this your ride? Those are the rims I have been looking for!



Not mine, but I'll try and get a username for you.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have your badge if you still want it:

Chevy_Country

GEN2bluRS
2012PRETTYLIGHTBLUE
quailallstar
AutumnCruzeRS
BrandoFisher117
Patman
LiveTrash
Pretomadlee
cmarshall
Merc6

Rm 311


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

cmarshall said:


> Update, I have contacted all of our local news media in the Youngstown area. The TV stations have been notified and they will try to have someone come out. The local Newspapers have also been contacted, but I was only able to leave a message. I can't wait to see everyone Friday!
> 
> Second update, as soon as I made this post the Tribune Chronicle newspaper called me back and apparently they got a report from UAW 1112 saying that we would be meeting at the UAW parking lot and going over to the plant. I sent them over our full event list to correct this. They told me they have someone out there around 9am-10am.


 33 WYTV covered the 5th annual CT Lordstown meet and did a great report in 60 seconds!
Chevy Cruze Owners Descend On Lordstown | GM Authority


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1][/h][h=1][/h]Kabir Bhatia from WKSU NPR radio was there as well interviewing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

From the California Cruze Culture instagram page


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> From the California Cruze Culture instagram page


Are they also CRUZE TALK members? How did the Lordstown 2018 meet go


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Are they also CRUZE TALK members? How did the Lordstown 2018 meet go


I wondered the same thing. I am not an instagram user, so if someone that reads this is - maybe they can ask. I did not think of it when I was there.

Lordstown 2018 went very well. For those of you who missed, it was a good time for all.

Here are a few more pic's:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Are they also CRUZE TALK members? How did the Lordstown 2018 meet go


From what I understand, most of the people there are from the Facebook side of CruzeTalk. 

Anyone know where the photo taken by the guy on the ladder can be found? The ones in this thread are from other photographers.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

I've got as many photos as I could find (plus the ones I took) of Lordstown and Superfly, plus the videos on my website - The BrightParrot Web Resource - Home
If you want an original of a photo, click on it to open it in the lightbox, then there is a download button that will give you a copy with the original resolution.
Also, if you have any pictures that are not there, feel free to get them to me in whatever way you can. If you have a whole lot and want your own sub-gallery, I can do that too.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> From the California Cruze Culture instagram page


Wow, all those folks drove out from California?...Awesome!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Blasirl said:
> 
> 
> > From the California Cruze Culture instagram page
> ...


That would be awesome, but no, that photo was of all of us that attended, it was just posted online by the California cruze culture page since their leader was also there. (He flew out)


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

anthonysmith93 said:


> That would be awesome, but no, that photo was of all of us that attended, it was just posted online by the California cruze culture page since their leader was also there. (He flew out)


Ah, makes sense now, thanks. Just catching up today, been out of cell phone reach for a few days. 

Sending a shout-out to @XtremeRevolution @jblackburn @Blasirl, @BrightParrot and the many others who volunteered in various ways to make Lordstown VI another success.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Beer Farts!

*


----------

